# Uber in landscape mode now



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

iPad Pro


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I noticed that a couple of weeks ago on my iPad, still not on the iPhone.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Yep, I see 0 benefit to this. This may be because Android devices have been able to do this for years, so kinda been there done that kinda thing. Still, I don’t see the value of it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Been using landscape mode on my Android tablet for a couple months now. So much easier to use then a phone.

I really can't explain the experience but you have to try it. This is my choice how to use the app hands down.


----------

